
Tell HN: Make HN UI larger so that we don't need to zoom in all the time - behnamoh
I like HN&#x27;s UI. However, it&#x27;s too small on some machines such as MBP 13in. +125% looks fine tho.<p>@dang, is it possible to make the whole UI a bit larger?<p>On a side note, it&#x27;s very cumbersome to work with the UI on mobile devices. At least for me, I always have to pinch in to tap on the right links, and often times, I still can&#x27;t click on the right link. I guess using buttons instead of plain text could help with that, esp. cause the borders would be shown and UX would improve. The buttons don&#x27;t even have to be objects; just some border around the clickable text (e.g. Windows Phone buttons).
======
Normille
If you think the interface is unreadable on a 13" MBP, try viewing HN on a 7"
tablet! [AKA 'The device Configuration That Time Forgot'] I'd estimate the
pre-zoomed fontsize to be about 3px on that.

Mind you, HN isn't alone here. Without Yandex Browser's built-in text-reflow,
allowing me to zoom in and still keep everything framed in the window, I'd
need a microscope to read most websites on my 7" tablet.

------
bobobob420
A good example of when people need to be told No.

